# THE BEST AND WORST OF ELF



## PurpleStrawberi (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll admit it, I've tried an obscene amount of ELF products within the last few months I was really impressed with some, and disappointed with others. 

I thought the liquid eyeliner and concealer were awesome! Pretty disappointed with the eyeshadows, very chalky and had barely any pigment.

What have you tried lately?  I really want to get some of their Vanilla Coconut lotion wipes...


----------



## fullofWin (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got two polishes at Target last week and I LOVE them. There aren't any names on them and I can't find them online... One is a black/charcoal gray with silver rainbow sparkles that I ADORE. I don't wear polish much and lately I can't stop myself and this I've had on my nails constantly since I got it. The other is a gold glitter with a larger gold glitter in it. I like it but not as much as the other. For $2 a piece I can't be happier. The lids are hard to get off though and the brushes are small but again $2...


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 30, 2012)

I really like their concealer, too! Works well, and the price cannot be beat!


----------



## GlitterandGlam (Sep 30, 2012)

I've tried a bit of elf products and I have to day I am not a fan of the hypershine lip glosses mostly because I hate sticky lip glosses and I find the colour pay off to be bad, I am also not a fan of the eye shadows for the most part they are really chalky and not that pigmented. On the other hand I really love my all over color stick in pink lemonade as a stick blush, I also really love the studio blushes especially in candid coral. I haven't tried many studio line products but I defiantly want to try some more products out because for the money the products can be pretty good.


----------



## americanclassic (Sep 30, 2012)

love their studio blushes (I think they're actually better than those $30 benefit blushes, but that's just me). but I'm not a huge fan of their eyeshadows.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 30, 2012)

I love their kabuki brush.  I also have the Sephora one, but I find the ELF one fuller and softer.  And I agree about the all over color stick in Pink lemonade.  Most of the other stuff I've tried has been meh.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 30, 2012)

*I haven't tried a ton of e.l.f products. I mainly have stuck to the brushes... *

*I do have their 100 pc eyeshadow palette and I use it mainly for fun makeup looks, but not daily *


----------



## yoru (Sep 30, 2012)

The Vanilla Coconut lotion wipes have a very artificial smell...I thought I would, and I wish I can love them. Now they sit on my counter, I guess I'll use them in Winter.

Their glossy gloss are great but tend to smell funny.

I have yet to try their eye shadows because I heard that they are very chalky, not sure about the baked and the new pressed ones. I do love their blush though. I am about to order the HD blushes, but I don't find $25 worth of stuff I want. I definitely don't want to spend $6 on shipping for 2 $3 blush.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2012)

I love the primers, concealers, brushes, blushes, and eyeshadow palettes (some are a bit chalky, yes, but I get enough use out of the large palettes when it comes to color variety that it makes it worth it...and I've always had good luck with them with primer and/or applying them wet). I don't have the budget to buy every color I might possibly want in higher end eyeshadow, so I keep one of the 100 palettes on hand for when I want to play with different colors. I also like the polishes for the price!

I dislike the lipglosses and lipsticks. I like the mineral foundation formula, but they don't have a shade light enough for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In all, I think ELF is a great cheap option.


----------



## Wida (Oct 1, 2012)

I've only tried a few things from ELF, but I love their eye primer, cream eyeliner, and kabuki brush (I will probably never buy an expensive brush again now that I've found ELF, lol).  I ordered an eyeshadow palette and was disappointed in it.  The color didn't show up well (except for the shimmer, which I'm not a big fan of), but it only cost $2 so I can't be too upset.  I didn't like their eyelash curlers either.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Their cheapo eylash curler cut off part of my eyelashes about a year ago. I do like thier eyebrow wax and powder but on the whole it seems that I get what I pay for with elf, which isn't much.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their cheapo eylash curler cut off part of my eyelashes about a year ago. I do like thier eyebrow wax and powder but on the whole it seems that I get what I pay for with elf, which isn't much.


 Aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have that curler and use it daily, haven't had any issues...I hope that doesn't happen to me! lol


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

Love their mineral shadows. Hate their mascaras, lip glosses (though I use to like their lip glosses until I began to use different brands and found theirs to be sticky) and I hate some of their pressed shadows (the darker the shadow the better pigmentation). Hate their liquid liner just because of the liner itself being that hard poky plastic instead of a soft brush, the actual liquid liner isn't bad for a buck. Brushes... hate their dollar line brushes, those fall apart fast but it's good when you need something cheap and disposable.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 1, 2012)

I love the eye primer and eye lash curler! Also the brushes are good, my favorites are the studio powder brush and stippling brush. I have had them for over a year and no shedding when I clean them. 

What I don't like are the eyeshadows they are chalky and the lip glosses smell funny.


----------



## Sheila5561 (Oct 1, 2012)

I love ELF Cosmetics! I was a makeup artist for Chanel Cosmetics for 6 years, my makeup collection is all high end until I discovered ELF. Not a fan of the eye shadows thats for sure but I use just about everything else. Absolutely LOVE the concealer, High Definition Powder, liquid eyeliner, blushes, and the bronzer! I just bought a ton of stuff off there website and cant wait to try the HD blush, some of the new studio brushes, the new Maximum coverage studio concealer. The lock and seal makeup sealer is awesome as well I use that with my cake eyeliner instead of water and it stays on all day without smudging it is just like Benefit's Shellac which is 30 dollars. I also use it to seal my eyebrows, I have really oily skin and if I don't seal my eyebrows they will smudge off!


----------



## brandyboop (Oct 1, 2012)

I like ELF, but I agree there are some hits and misses.  Here is my personal likes and dislikes:

Likes: high def powder, lipstains, shimmering facial whip, studio line brushes, defining eye brush (from essential line), luscious liquid lipstick, and the 144 palette (it did have some chalky colors, but overall I have been able to use 85% of it without having to pile it on)

Dislikes: translucent matifying powder, tone correcting powder, studio and essential line tinted moisturizer, and the regular and waterproof mascara duo


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 1, 2012)

I think the mascaras are a miss, for sure. I love their studio blushes and have heard good things about the hd blushes, but haven't tried. I've got a few brushes I like using: stipple, kabuki, smudge, eye shadow c, angled blush/face brush.. all from studio/bamboo line. I ended up getting double brushes when they had a BOGO promo earlier in the year. The eye primer is good aaaand shadows are hit or miss. I'd agree, a lot of the lighter shades appear like a soft wash and aren't very pigmented, but the darker shades are better.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 1, 2012)

I've only tried a few things but I really like their Studio Concealer Pencil &amp; Brush - I don't use concealers on a regular basis (or foundation/powder/blush) but this is great for if I have a spot that's really noticeable since I can just dab a little bit on to tone down the redness. I also like their lip stain in Red Carpet.

I have their 144 shadow palette as well and have barely used it since I got it since I have a ton of UD shadows to burn through, but it's such a low price I couldn't help but snap it up. I'll have to experiment with it more to formulate an opinion on it though.


----------



## zatanna (Oct 1, 2012)

Best


HD Powder - translucent - want to try the new color ones....
Eyeshadow brushes - They work awesomely and they are so cheap to replace, I just keep a few on hand to use for different shades to decrease color cross-over.
Studio blush in Candid Coral - Very pretty, natural shade that is not too glittery. Allegedly a NARS orgasm dupe but I have never used that so who knows...
Clear brow/eyelash gel - I just use for the brows but it's a nice (CHEAP!) brow tamer!
Hypershine lipgloss/Liquid lipstick - The lipstick is pretty much gloss. Nothing amazingly special, but for $1 it's fun to have a lot of colors to mix and match and the stickiness doesn't bother me. Ruby Slipper is great!

Bad


Eyeshadows - read above posts haha.
Facial whip - I think these are a love or hate. For me personally, they are just too glittery/sparkly when applied
Concealer - I know some people like these a lot, but for me, blends poorly and doesn't last long. But hey, it's $1.
Eyeliner/Shadow stick - Wanted to love this, but it absolutely will not stay on, even with udpp.


----------



## kota (Oct 1, 2012)

Loved: The eye lash curler, the eyelid primer. I actually like the $1 brushes. And my most loved item: my Cruella de vil palette! I've only had it a couple of weeks but I'm obsessed. 

Dislike: The regular/waterproof dual ended mascara. I did the Elements custom compact thing, and I thought the shadows were very chalky. May just be the colors I bought, though.


----------



## greenapril (Oct 1, 2012)

So far I just have a few things from elf. I like the set of three elf eye primers I have. Skin tone is my favorite because it doesn't have shimmer. I like to add my NYX base over it and my eyeshadow stays. I the beauty clutch that has eyeshadows, blush etc. The blushes are alright but I'm not much of a blush person. The eye shadows in it are a hit or miss. I don't mind the ones that don't have a lot of pigmentation because sometimes I just want a little wash when using the bright colors.

I have the oil blotting sheets. I have yet to use......I'm going to finish up my clean and clear ones first.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 1, 2012)

The HD blushes and the concealer are my favorites from what I've tried thus far.

The eyeliner pencil was no good, smears easily.


----------



## Baberanza (Oct 1, 2012)

I actually don't like the eyelash curler. It actually cut into and broke both of the curling pads that came with it so I don't doubt the girl up above who said it cut her lashes off.

I HATED the pink lemonade all over cover stick.. it added NO color to my cheeks at all and looked horrible and chalky on my lips.

I LOVE their $3.00 brushes. They work great!!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 3, 2012)

I love their Mineral Infused Face Primer, Custom Compact (holds 4 shadows for $1), Vanilla Coconut Body Butter which is now discontinued (grumble), Studio Blush in Candid Coral, and their Mineral Eyeshadow Primer.

I like their Shine Eraser (blotting sheets), Nourishing Cuticle Pen, and the $1 Eye Shadow Brushes.

I dislike their All Over Color Stick, Shimmery Facial Whip, and Lip Primer and Plumper.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love their Mineral Infused Face Primer, Custom Compact (holds 4 shadows for $1), Vanilla Coconut Body Butter which is now discontinued (grumble), Studio Blush in Candid Coral, and their Mineral Eyeshadow Primer.
> 
> ...


They have Vanilla Coconut Facial Lotion wipes now!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They have Vanilla Coconut Facial Lotion wipes now!


They don't have the same scent or feel despite sharing the same name.


----------



## amygab1126 (Oct 7, 2012)

I like their Studio brushes a lot, and that's it. The mineral lipsticks are just ok...I haven't thrown mine out, but I wish I hadn't bought them when I can get something I love for a couple more bucks. I don't find myself using them much. I think the eyeshadows, blushes, and lipglosses are crap. I bought a bunch of the Beauty On The Go Studio palettes that contain those around Christmas and I never use them. I might have thought they were great if I was in high school and had never tried anything better. But even for the low prices they charge, I think these are just a waste.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 7, 2012)

Really like:


essentials eyelid primers
essentials foundation brushes for clay masks and facials...I can abuse them without guilt!
blush/bronzer duo - that thing is lasting forever!
studio brushes: smudge, angled eyeliner, crease. Firm but not scratchy

Not so hot on:


eyeshadow palettes - random color payoff and textures...too inconsistent from batch to batch
Lip glosses and blushes in the "studio on the go" palettes
studio stippling brush - very loose...not good for stippling on foundation...good for loose powder where you need to a very light hand.

Never tried, kind off scared to, but would like opinions on:


studio flawless finish foundations
studio concealer pencil w/brush
studio radiance enhancer (dupes for high/moon beams?)

Just ordered and excited to try:


small stippling brush
Gotta Glow (dupe for NARS albatross?)
Jumbo eyeshadow sticks (dupe for NYX?)


----------



## xoxoJannet (Oct 9, 2012)

I absolutely LOOOVE their cream eyeliner (I use it for everyday occasions). I hate their eyeshadows cause no matter how much product you put, you will hardly be able to see the colors. Their nail polishes are kinda meh. The colors are never what you expect of them to be. I'll say that right now.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 9, 2012)

Likes:


Studio brushes
Lip Exfoliator (loved)
Lg Brush holder
Small Compact (stored my ipsy color)
Essential blending, eye shadow brushes, defining eye brush even though i never use the brushes for what they are intended for.


Dislikes


All over color stick
Conditioning lip balm ( I actually threw out the product burn the h*ll out my lips and because I loved the container so much made my own lip balm to put in)
Essential all over face brush (scratchy)
Essential blushing brush (scratchy)

And since I just had the 50% off code I ordered the zit zapper, blemish control power and mineral concealer want to see if it really works


----------



## Daisy403 (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the primers, concealers, brushes, blushes, and eyeshadow palettes (some are a bit chalky, yes, but I get enough use out of the large palettes when it comes to color variety that it makes it worth it...and I've always had good luck with them with primer and/or applying them wet). I don't have the budget to buy every color I might possibly want in higher end eyeshadow, so I keep one of the 100 palettes on hand for when I want to play with different colors. I also like the polishes for the price!
> 
> ...


 Why not try the BH Cosmetics 88 palette, I think it's quite pigmented and very cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Daisy403* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why not try the BH Cosmetics 88 palette, I think it's quite pigmented and very cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have 2 of the 120 palettes from BH, and one of the 88 palettes (and a couple from Coastal Scents, too).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love them and think they are better quality than ELF, BUT I maintain that it's still a good deal to get the ELF 100 palette for 10 bucks if you are looking for a wide variety of colors...they can be bought in store around here, while BH and Coastal Scents, I have to order online. But the post you quoted was a year ago, and at the time I had only the ELF and a Coastal Scents, when it comes to large palettes.


----------



## MistySkebo (Aug 7, 2013)

> I just got two polishes at Target last week and I LOVE them. There aren't any names on them and I can't find them online... One is a black/charcoal gray with silver rainbow sparkles that I ADORE. I don't wear polish much and lately I can't stop myself and this I've had on my nails constantly since I got it. The other is a gold glitter with a larger gold glitter in it. I like it but not as much as the other. For $2 a piece I can't be happier. The lids are hard to get off though and the brushes are small but again $2...


----------



## MistySkebo (Aug 7, 2013)

I ordered a lot and I love 99% of what I got.I have another over 300$ of different products in my cart waiting for another 50% off everything. Even though you only get a Max of 100$ taken off. My first order was over 300$.so many products to name but, if you want to know what I got and opinion. Let me know.


----------



## pride (Aug 8, 2013)

Their studio brushes are good, the HD powder is supposed to be comparable to the MUFE product, and I've been using their mineral eye primer for ages now. I don't have that many, but the few loose studio eyeshadows I have are pretty good too, I don't find them chalky (but I tend to go for the more shimmery variations, so maybe that's why?)


----------



## autopilot (Aug 8, 2013)

I really like ELF and most of their products. Very cost-effective, even shipping to Canada, especially if you use a code for a deal (there's always something around).

So far have enjoyed their brushes (studio and the $1 ones), lip gloss, eyeshadows (for the most part, I don't really do dramatic eyes so subtle is good), primers, eyeliners, mineral foundation, lotion wipes.

The misses for me have been mascara, nail polish (ok quality, but the online swatches don't really match the IRL product), and the nail polish remover wipes were TERRIBLE.

Overall: 7.5/10


----------



## KimberlyP (Aug 8, 2013)

I have only been using the eye primer from the primer/sealer stick. Now I _need_ to use the sealer after your comments.


----------



## mspocket (Aug 10, 2013)

I haven't tried a ton of elf but I'm a very big fan of their eyelid primer! I also have an eyeshadow brush of theirs that works perfectly for me. I've tried their concealer and didn't like it at all. I've stayed away from their eyeshadows because I don't think I've ever heard anything good about them.


----------



## caityxo (Aug 10, 2013)

I've tried a plethora of the ELF products and I have to say, it's all and all a pretty fantastic brand!

I looove:

- studio blushes: Granted some are a bit chalky, the gotta glow highlighter is gorgeous and the pink passion shade is very unique.

- essentials/mineral lipsticks: essentials are slightly drier but have great coverage whereas the mineral lipsticks are more slick and comfortable to wear

- HD blushes: great value for what you get.. I don't think I'll ever run out!

- small tapered brush: absolutely essential for applying creams or liquid highlighter, bronzer, etc

- mineral eyeshadows: so many gorgeous colors, yet quite shimmery

- maximum coverage concealer: really does cover all my blemishes, very satisfied

- double ended eyebrow pencil: great color and the highlighter shade works to lift the eyebrows and define them

- lip exfoliator: does exactly what it says! awesome

Dislike:

- acne fighting foundation: It goes on great and gives a truly flawless finish with high coverage but within a few hours of wear..IT CRACKED on my skin.  It looked like I had a fresh sun burn on my face and other people even commented.  I feel as if the salicylic acid possibly dried out my skin (I have very oily skin), so I can't say I recommend this one

- mineral infused primer: found this to be too slick and does not provide a very smooth surface to apply foundation onto, more of a "wet feeling"


----------



## msmandapanda (Aug 11, 2013)

My favorites are the flawless concealer, face kabuki, angled blush, and powder brushes from the studio line. I use all of these on a daily bases and would absolutely repurchase!


----------



## randomlol99 (Aug 12, 2013)

I've tried a few elf products and feel like with elf it's a ok brand. So far I've tried the blush, lip gloss, lip stick, eye lash curler, and lip stain. The hyper shine gloss and I have a love hate relationship. The price is good and it has a build able color but is sometimes crappy and annoyingly sticky. The lip stick i am a fan of. It is very Matte and is only one dollar. I recommend it. I recently got the lip stain and its another love hate product. It's build able and cheap but it leaves back the stain residue and took me awhile to get the color I wanted. The lash curler is decent. It's cheap but can sometimes be harsh. Sometimes it hurt my eye. The blush I love!! Very beautiful color selection and very good color payoff


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 13, 2013)

There's 3 ELF brushes I absolutely love (and I have tons of high-end, low-end, etc. brushes).. they are the e.l.f. Essential Eye Shadow Brush, e.l.f. Essential Foundation Brush, and the e.l.f. Studio Pointed Foundation brush.

I don't use either of the foundation brushes for applying foundation. I use the essential foundation brush (I have 2) for applying my creams to my face. I hate getting them on my hands and one of my creams is a medication so I definitely don't want that on my hands. The other essential foundation brush I use to put sunscreen, primer, regular lotion etc. on.

I use the studio pointed foundation brush to blend in my under eye concealer. It fits perfect in my under eye area.

I also love the blush in candid coral and baked blush in rich rose. Both of these blushes are great. I use them all the time just as often as I use any of my other blushes. Very pigmented and beautiful color. Long lasting as well. Lots of folks compare the candid coral to Nars orgasm and I wouldn't make this comparison, they are both beautiful blushes but both very different. Candid coral is much more of a coral shade while I see orgasm as a bit more pinky.

I have the e.l.f. 100 shadow pallet and rarely use it. I have used it a couple of times and it's been okay. I am going to keep it of course, it's always good to have on hand if I need a specific color and I don't have it.

I do have the eyelash curler and I hate it, not good. I did recently realize though that my eyelashes don't need curling so I stopped doing it.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 18, 2013)

I love the* Studio Powder Brush* and the *Mineral Angled Blush Brush*... they are very soft and durable! I also really like the *Studio Blush/Bronzer duos*, the *Studio Blush in Pink Passion* and the *Studio Eyebrow Kit*! I seriously think they are worth much more than $3!!!

I didn't really enjoy the eyeshadows or lipsticks/glosses I've tried though.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 18, 2013)

Confession: I am an ELF fangirl, they are my favorite low-priced brand.

*BEST:*

 Lipsticks, I have liked all that I have tried so far price range $1-$5

Studio Blush, I don't really wear blush (rosacea), but the Studio blushes are awesome

Lip Liner, the one with the lip brush on one end.

Large Lip Crayons

Essential eye lid primer ...only $1 and Holy Cats it works great!!

Makeup Remover Pen $3.....simply brilliant

Brushes, mine are still soft and not shedding after 6 months use

*NOT SO HOT:*

Eye Shadows have been a hit-or-miss item

Cream liner is nice, but dries out fast, fast, fast

Mascaras, not a fan


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just bought the elf stipple brush at target and i love it. i love it just as much as my urban decay good karma foundation brush!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought the elf stipple brush at target and i love it. i love it just as much as my urban decay good karma foundation brush!


I love the stipple brush too! I also adore the large lip crayons, specifically in Sangria Starters.


----------



## ultajunkie (Aug 20, 2013)

I love, love, love their face products but have found their eyeshadows to be a disappointment over all. I just don't feel that they are very pigmented. They are powdery, sometimes chalky, and they often crease on me quickly and I always wear an eye primer not to mention I have Combo/Dry skin so it really shouldn't be doing that in the first place. I will stick to their blushes, highlighters, and bronzers and leave the rest for the ladies out there who enjoy it.


----------



## popr0ckz (Aug 24, 2013)

I've tried a number of things from Elf over the years since they first came out back in 06 or 07 (somewhere around there) but the only 2 things I've repurchased has been the clear brow/mascara gel for $1, and later from the Studio line their Mineral Infused mascara for $3. It's funny to think there was a time when all Elf products were all $1. ;P


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 25, 2013)

I like those sticky lip glosses in the squeeze tube. The ones packaged individually smell like grape bubblegum. I love those. The ones in the sets smell like spoiled raspberries. Ick. Other than the lip glosses, I really haven't tried many E.L.F. products because I'm trying to stay away from Made In China, although I am not so successful with that so far.


----------



## projectswatch (Aug 25, 2013)

The good:

Most of the Studio brushes - I prefer natural hair for powder &amp; synthetics for cream, and the Studio line are my favorite synthetics.

3-in-1 mascara - never smudges!

HD blush - so pigmented, which is awesome - but not easy/quick so I don't use it often.

The bad:

Essential line of brushes

Eyeshdow primer - did not work at ALL for me

Most of the eyeshadows I've tried have been meh to terrible

Translucent pressed powder - texture was awful


----------



## SassyAuburn (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought my first ELF product about a month ago after it was featured on a look in a magazine. It was a blush in a fuchsia shade and very pretty. I went out and bought it the next day along with a few brushes. I really liked it. Last week I got another blush is a warmer shade and more brushes. Very pleased. I don't think, though, I would try anything else. I am just very particular (and very happy) with the brands of other products I used and wouldn't chance it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 25, 2013)

LOVE: the Studio blush and bronzer set, all the lip products, the Shimmering Facial Whip and Color Stick. I'm a lip junkie and I can't beat the price for a quick fix. Plus, I love the grape bouquet in the tube glosses! I also like to get the Elements compact and the four blush pans--they make a great all over face color, and Coy wears decently as a quick eye color. DISLIKE: the face powder in the Essentials line. It was fine when they first came out, but the formula changed so it's now too orangy for my pasty cheeks. The mascaras are also big losers on the list, as are the nail polish pads.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought some stuff about 2 weeks ago. I really like their translucent pressed powder.. I also like their duo blush bronzer in st. lucia.

The one thing that I love from them are their brushes. On a consistent basis I use 2 of their eyeshadow brushes (blending &amp; lid brush), pointed foundation brush, &amp; regular foundation brush.


----------



## urbanchic (Aug 30, 2013)

I love ELF! 

I have several brushes....ok a TON of brushes LOL
Love their Foundations - the coverage is great especially considering the price

I do like their eyeshadows - some I do find the pigment is lacking but i find as long as I prime before hand and build it a bit they are pretty good
Love their concealer pallettes

Waiting for some new stuff to come in! Excited!


----------



## wrkreads (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a couple brushes that I really like, including an eyeshadow brush I use every day.

I've been trying the zit zapper, but haven't noticed a different. I have the Essential Tone Correcting Concealer and I love the fruity smell. It's a decent colour match, but it's the smell that makes me love it. I hate the normal smell of concealer and foundation. Does their foundation smell this good?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 2, 2013)

E.L.F. has free shipping today online and I had to place an order. I've been trying for weeks to find else lip products in the stores around me and they never have the full line of stuff..

I bought...

Lip balm - nude (comes in a little pot 2.00)

Lip Gloss - sorority girl &amp; trendsetter &amp; Fairy

HD blush- headliner

Brushes - smudge eye sponge, eye crease brush

Single eyeshadow - purple passion

Daily moisture stick

Brightening eye shadow color - butternut &amp; day 2 night

Duo eyeshadow - Berry Mix

Blush - Blushing rose &amp; flushed

Lipstick - Classy

Anyone have any of this? I'll be sure to let ya'll know how I like things when it comes.


----------



## amandagreen (Sep 2, 2013)

I got a plumping lip gloss and I was rather disappointed. In fact this was the very first product I bought and the products made the brand seem like a cheap rip off of the real thing so I never ever used any other ELF products again. Instead of having collagen in it the lip gloss had mint in it which gave the tingling sensation but not the plumping effect.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 2, 2013)

I have the Butternut quad, several of the crease brushes and Classy lipstick, I love them all. The brushes are such a fave that I bought multiples. Classy is a great everyday color for me. Another great lipstick is Voodoo which is a rich burgandy shade.


----------



## lovejoo (Oct 12, 2013)

i have a few *elf professional brushes*... they are not bad for less than $5 a piece, my favorite is the kabuki one. but do not try their *elf face primer. *i wanted to try the elf one since it was on sale for really cheap and it looked like smashbox's photo finish... boy i wish i never bought it lols. it made me break out like crazy and i havent had a pimple for monthsss. =(


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been using the face primer for a few years and never noticed a break out. I only use it if I feel my makeup will need extra staying power though. I love it.


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 14, 2013)

I really want to like ELF and have tried a lot of it, but the only thing I've liked is the HD finishing powder.  I MUCH prefer NYX, and adore nearly every NYX product I try.


----------



## donutbaby (Oct 14, 2013)

I've tried so many ELF products... here's a list of loves and hates from what I can remember:

LOVE:

-Eyelash primer

-Studio eyebrow kit 

-Wet gloss lash &amp; brow clear mascara

-Studio cream eyeliner (tried black, brown &amp; purple -- black was sooooo good for cat eyes!)

-Liquid eyeliner in Copper

-Eyelid primer

-Studio small slanted brush (loooooove for doing my brows!)

-Studio lip exfoliator

-ELF studio blush (have pink passion and twinkle pink)

MEH:

-144 piece eyeshadow kit

-Liquid eyeliner in black

-Nail polish (liked the glitters, solid colors didn't do anything for me)

HATE:

-Jumbo eyeshadow stick

-Studio baked eyeshadow (only tried it in gold, did nothing for me, maybe other colors are better?!)

-Super glossy lip shine (stickiest ever)

-Jumbo gloss stick (felt slimy and cheap)

-Essential hypershine gloss (also sticky and gross)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have had pretty good luck with the elf products I've purchased.  I only discovered it at Target a little over a year ago.  I use:


Kabuki brush
Studio line blush brush
Lip brush..for $1 it gets the job done on the rare occasion I wear lipstick
Color correcting powder (it doesn't keep the oil at bay for all-day wear, but the compact is pretty solid and has a nice mirror...stays in my purse for touchups)
Eyeshadow primer-- it's amazing for the price.  It seriously holds its own against UDPP.  I use it for my everyday/work makeup.


----------



## Poly88 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PurpleStrawberi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll admit it, I've tried an obscene amount of ELF products within the last few months I was really impressed with some, and disappointed with others. 

I thought the liquid eyeliner and concealer were awesome! Pretty disappointed with the eyeshadows, very chalky and had barely any pigment.

What have you tried lately?  I really want to get some of their Vanilla Coconut lotion wipes...
Last week I bought ELF's concealer (the one with the highlighter on the other side) &amp; I was soooo disappointed :/...The price is great ($3.00) but the quality..meh, it has a very light coverage. However, a friend told me that their foundation is great and cheap (as in $ cheap lol) too.


----------



## rightmeowsir (Oct 22, 2013)

I really love:

- the studio blushes, esp. Twinkle Pink and Mellow Mauve

- the studio brushes, esp. the powder and blush brushes

- lash &amp; brow clear mascara gel

- studio HD powder


----------



## Deareux (Oct 22, 2013)

LOVE

-Studio Brushes- I'll never have to buy a pricey brush again.

-Studio Blushes- The color payoff is really nice and pigmented.

-Studio Lock &amp; Seal- Helps keep my colours lasting.

-Studio HD Powder- Looks amazing and feels so fine.

-Studio Makeup Remover Wipes- Does the job well.

HATE

-Essentials Lip Glosses- All of them felt so sticky.

-Essentials Liquid Eyeliner Pen- Dried out so quickly

-Essentials Brushes- They fell apart quite easily

-Essentials Shimmer Whip- Not very pigmented and they felt sticky

-Mineral Lipstick- Drying and poor coverage.


----------



## KimberlyP (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd cry if that happened to me!!

I have some brushes and I love them. I also really like their eyebrow pencil with the wax already in it. I have two cream blushes that work well and I can use them as lipsticks too.

The lip exfoliator and most of their glosses are not worth the trouble, in my opinion.


----------



## eucala08 (Oct 23, 2013)

I like their brushes. I've had one of their blush/bronze kits but didn't like it. It was way too sparkly for my taste. I prefer matte blushes and bronzers. I tried the $1 eye primer too, and it seemed to work sometimes but most of the time not. I might have just been using it wrong.


----------



## DezR (Oct 23, 2013)

I really Love elf but your right there are some hits &amp; misses in the line! i do love the Liquid Eyeliner its my all time fave liner and its only $1 so thats a huge plus! i also like the gel liner, the eyebrow kit, the flat top kabuki brush (my all time fave brush to apply foundation) i jus tried the makeup remover pen! its awesome if you mess up your winged eyeliner.. its cleans up lines quite nicely and i'm not sure if its an oil or what type of consistency is in the pen? because it doesnt leave any oil but it cleans up so effortlessly!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 23, 2013)

Ditto on the makeup remover pens, they are awesome! Party Girl Pink lipstick is my go-to pink shade. The $1 eye primer is incredible! Love the Studio line of brushes


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 23, 2013)

ELF has these facial blotting sheets I really like. They have the ones that blot oil and shine, also there are blush and bronzer papers that leave a light wash of color. They are wonderful for small purses or if I want to fix myself up quickly and go out after an evening at the gym.


----------



## dawn767 (Nov 2, 2013)

I really love their mineral foundation and the ingredients in the mineral line are great all around. Some other products of theirs that I love is the Lip Exfoliator, Blush/Bronzer Duo, and the Studio Body Shimmer (as a highlighter, gives a real dewy, glowing look).

I have a conditioning tinted lip balm from them on the way. It had great reviews so we'll see.

I really want to try out their loose mineral eye shadow, the mineral eyeshadow primer, mineral blemish kit and their brushes. Has anyone tried any of these out? (other than the brushes which I've heard how great they are)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really love their mineral foundation and the ingredients in the mineral line are great all around. Some other products of theirs that I love is the Lip Exfoliator, Blush/Bronzer Duo, and the Studio Body Shimmer (as a highlighter, gives a real dewy, glowing look).

I have a conditioning tinted lip balm from them on the way. It had great reviews so we'll see.

I really want to try out their loose mineral eye shadow, the mineral eyeshadow primer, mineral blemish kit and their brushes. Has anyone tried any of these out? (other than the brushes which I've heard how great they are)
I've tried a few of the mineral shadows, and they are nice! They didn't (when I tried them, at least) have a huge color selection, but all of the ones I tried were nice and shimmery and pigmented.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawn767 (Nov 2, 2013)

@yousoldtheworld ooooh! Did you get them in store or online? Online they have like 20+ shades or something. But if they had some in Target or wherever that would be great so I could just run by and grab one to try.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dawn767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @yousoldtheworld ooooh! Did you get them in store or online? Online they have like 20+ shades or something. But if they had some in Target or wherever that would be great so I could just run by and grab one to try.

I got 'em online. And I guess the shade variety depends on the user...to ME, they have a small selection, but I do have over 500 eyeshadows and I strongly prefer vibrant colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a sickness.

They are definitely worth the price, though!!


----------



## Tyari (Nov 6, 2013)

I really like their Studio pressed powder blushes, long-lasting Lustrous eyeshadows, the Studio HD blushes, and cream liner. I can't think of anything I hate from their line ATM.


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Dec 16, 2013)

e.l.f. offers several excellent products that are great dupes/substitutes for products sold by high-end brands:

e.l.f. Studio Lip Exfoliator - $3.00

e.l.f. Essential Wet Gloss Lash &amp; Brow Clear Mascara - $1.00: To make a tinted mascara that will darken your natural lashes (or brows) without adding length or thickness, touch the tip of the e.l.f. clear mascara brush to the tip of your regular mascara and then place it back in the tube and pump a few times. Repeat, if desired.
 

e.l.f. Studio Lip Lock Pencil - $3.00: A clear lip liner applied to the skin around your lip line to prevent feathering.

e.l.f. Studio HD Blush - $3.00: Dupe of MUFE's HD Microfinish Blush (e.l.f. offers this product in in five colors. You can purchase all five shades of the e.l.f. Studio HD Blush [$15.00] for less than the cost of *one* MUFE HD Microfinish Blush [$26.00])

e.l.f. Studio Blush in "Gotta Glow" - $3.00: Dupe of NARS "Albatross" (highlighter)

Studio Makeup Lock &amp; Seal - $3.00: A sealer that can be mixed with either powder eyeshadow or pigments for foiling or use as eyeliner.

Studio Makeup Mist &amp; Set - $3.00: A formula that sets (melds together foundation with powder products) and adds longevity to wear time.

e.l.f. Studio High Definition Powder - $6.00 in "Translucent": The *BEST* (IMO) finishing powder for those with oily or combination skin. It contains only two *main* ingredients: Dimethicone/Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer and Silica. The dimethicone fills in large pores and fine lines, and the silica absorbs oil. It can also be used as a primer under powder, cream, or liquid foundation. To use as a primer, let your moisturizer and/or sunscreen fully absorb into your skin. Apply a liberal dusting of the High Definition Powder all over your face. Let sit for a couple of minutes (or while you do your eye makeup), then remove excess with a fluffy brush. Proceed with applying foundation, concealer, blush, contour, highlighter, etc. Then use the High Definition Powder as your finishing powder.

e.l.f. Studio Makeup Remover Cleansing Cloths - $3.00
 

e.l.f. Studio Makeup Remover Pen - $1.00

Essential Nourishing Cuticle Pen - $1.00: Great to throw in your purse, and it won't leak all over everything.

e.l.f. Studio Dual Mirror Compact - $3.00: Although tiny, one side has a magnifying mirror. For those that wear contact lenses for distance, close up viewing is often blurry. A magnifying mirror to check your makeup throughout the the day is essential.


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 16, 2013)

The best deal and my favorite from ELF is the fake eyelashes.  They are only a buck for a pair!  You just can't beat it at that price.  When I do my online shopping with them, I load at least 12 in my cart.  My all time high was 25!  They did have a special at one point with their holiday items at 50% with a promo code and I was able to pick up 15 of their 3-piece Ultimate Eyelash kit for $1.50 which makes them $0.50 a pair! 

My least favorite item from them is the jumbo lip crayons (they called it jumbo lip gloss stick although they so are not) I also got during their holiday promo.  It was so hard to get the colors on my lips and the product was definitely a bit waxy.  No color payoff whatsoever.  But still, they were super cheap at half off so at least I got to try it out at half price.

On a side note with their holiday stuff, I also really liked their super glossy lip shine lip glosses trio!  It came with a sparkly white, sparkly peachy/pink and sparkly red fruit-punchy color.


----------



## TwirlyGirly (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The best deal and my favorite from ELF is the fake eyelashes.  They are only a buck for a pair!  You just can't beat it at that price.
Oh heck - I *knew* I forgot something!

You're absolutely right, probablyedible....e.l.f. lashes are the best deal around. I wear:

e.l.f. Essential Dramatic Lash Kit - $1.00
 

With proper care, I can get 5-6 wearings out of each pair. I don't use the adhesive included with the lashes, because like the adhesive included with MOST brands of false lashes, it's lousy. I use DUO.

However  (and this is true of ALL synthetic lashes), you do have to be careful not to get too close to a heat source (barbeque grill, opening a hot oven) when wearing them, because they can... and WILL.... singe!

Just as an FYI to all those who use latex-based lash adhesive:

Latex-based false eyelash adhesive (such as "DUO") is similar in composition to rubber cement. If you've ever used rubber cement on paper, you know to create a permanent bond you apply the cement to both pieces of paper, let the adhesive dry until tacky, then adhere the two pieces together.

To create a temporary bond, you apply the cement to just ONE piece, let dry until tacky, then adhere the two pieces together.

If you need to separate the two pieces you've temporarily bonded, when you pull the two pieces apart the adhesive will remain on the piece to which you originally applied it.

It's the same thing with latex-based false eyelash adhesive. Apply the adhesive to just the band of the lashes, then wait until the adhesive has dried to tacky BEFORE attaching to your eyelid. If you've waited long enough, you should get an instant bond.

When you remove the lashes, all of the adhesive should come off with the lashes.

If you routinely find you can move the lashes around after applying, and/or have adhesive residue leftover on your eyelids or your own eyelashes after you remove the falsies, then you aren't waiting long enough for the adhesive to dry before placing the lashes.


----------



## jayeme (Dec 16, 2013)

I like the blotting sheets, lip exfoliator, kabuki brush, facial mist &amp; set (forgot what it's called exactly), and essentials "c" eyeshadow brush (it did come unglued from the handle, but that's easy to fix, and for $1 it gets the job done). 

I thought the compact powder, studio single eyeshadows, lip stain, brightening eyeliner pencil, and lip glosses were mediocre. Nothing special but I do keep them and use them sometimes.

I really don't like the jumbo gloss stick or the matte lip pencil. I think the gloss stick is kind of weirdly slimy feeling without much color, and the matte lip pencil is super dry.


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TwirlyGirly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh heck - I *knew* I forgot something!

You're absolutely right, probablyedible....e.l.f. lashes are the best deal around. I wear:

e.l.f. Essential Dramatic Lash Kit - $1.00
 

With proper care, I can get 5-6 wearings out of each pair. I don't use the adhesive included with the lashes, because like the adhesive included with MOST brands of false lashes, it's lousy. I use DUO.



I don't use the adhesive that comes with the lashes either.  They are the worst just like any other fake lashes that come with adhesive!  Aww man I wish you could see the holiday deal eyelashes I got a little big ago.  I went back to see if they still have it and nope, it's gone!  They were such a steal when I used the promo code for it.  $1.50 for three pairs!


----------



## ninalee (Dec 16, 2013)

I love their eye primer, blush and bronzer duo, brushes, single pan shadows, and hypershine glosses. 

I don't like the studio matte lip colors, so drying! Also,  the flawless eyeshadow quad in 'Happy Hour' wasn't the best, but it's ok, a bit chalky and some fall out.


----------



## SHYLAMOMA (Dec 16, 2013)

I just used my honey and milk wipes and I LOVVVEEEEE TTTHHEEEEEEEM! Extremely hydrating and removed waterproof eyeliner with a breeze! I would recommend them to anyone!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 16, 2013)

I got about 20 items during the Black Friday sale, but I haven't had a chance to really try stuff out yet (finals). I will definitely add my 2 cents to this thread when I have tried them. I've enjoyed looking through all the mini reviews.


----------



## emma83 (Dec 17, 2013)

Love the concealer palette full coverage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emveris (Dec 22, 2013)

I've tried a few products... Far from all of them.

The good: studio blushes, studio brushes, the 'regular' brushes (white handle), duo eye shadow cream, brightening eye colour, mineral booster, mineral lipstick, eyebrow stencil kit, eyelid primer, contouring blush and bronzing powder (this one's amazing).

The bad: nail polish (crappy coverage and chips quickly), shimmer eye pencil, all over cover stick (packaging broke instantly so couldn't push the stick upwards), studio pressed powder (broke me out like hell).

I think all in all the products have been pretty good, but with e.l.f. it's a bit like Russian Roulette.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emveris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've tried a few products... Far from all of them.

The good: studio blushes, studio brushes, the 'regular' brushes (white handle), duo eye shadow cream, brightening eye colour, mineral booster, mineral lipstick, eyebrow stencil kit, eyelid primer, contouring blush and bronzing powder (this one's amazing).

The bad: nail polish (crappy coverage and chips quickly), shimmer eye pencil, all over cover stick (packaging broke instantly so couldn't push the stick upwards), studio pressed powder (broke me out like hell).

I think all in all the products have been pretty good, but with e.l.f. it's a bit like Russian Roulette.

I second the studio blushes!  Very pigmented and silky smooth.  I also like the studio brushes and brightening eye shadow quads.  I picked up a 3$ mosaic palette with shimmery nudes and peaches that is pretty nice too.

Oh, and the studio makeup remover wipes!  It is the only eye makeup remover I can use that doesn't burn my eyeballs like fire.  I buy them in bulk from drugstore.com, so I can use my cash back to buy the next round of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaurenAlyssa (Dec 22, 2013)

I actually haven't bought a lot of ELF products,  but I do really like the few that I've tried. I have one of the baked eyeshadows, I believe it's in the shade "toast" or "toasted" (forgive me, I'm not home to look). I really like it, but I will say that I've never used it by itself...I usually add it over a cream base and it's really pretty. I also LOVE the eyeshadow C brush. It's perfect for adding color to the outer corner of my eye.


----------



## feemia (Dec 22, 2013)

Love the studio cream eyeliner.  I have very oily eyelids, so my eye makeup usually melts within a couple of hours, but this stuff lasts all day.


----------



## Mad Amrita (Dec 23, 2013)

i lved the meium red lipstain for the 2 uses i got out of the dried out marker. i need a dark lipstain that will remain thru my live broadcasts where i'm constantly speaking, sipping coffee, and eating!


----------



## BritVaun (Dec 23, 2013)

> Really like:
> essentials eyelid primers
> essentials foundation brushes for clay masks and facials...I can abuse them without guilt!
> blush/bronzer duo - that thing is lasting forever!
> ...


 The Studio Flawless Finish Foundation is definitely worth it. I have a hard time finding a good foundation and this one actually works great. I get full coverage out of it. I'm excited to try their new Studio BB Creme. The only item I've been disappointed in was the essentials eye shades. All the studio ones are fabulous. And also all the tinted moisturizers suck! I have almost one of everything off of their website. The prices are all worth it no matter if something works for you or not.


----------



## nanutter (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey there! 

I'm in NYC and the E.L.F. store is a huge weakness... Love so many products... meh about others and there are some straight up terrible items too. 

*The Terrible*

 - All the mascaras. 

 - The cream eyeliners. 
 - The jumbo eye sticks (that could be me sucking at using those though). 

*The Meh*

 - The nailpolish. It's fast to wear and chip and the caps break often. The consistency is different with every bottle, even if it's the same color. 

 - The lipstains - lovely for a couple hours - but you can get better staying power with revlon and other low priced brands. 

 - The mineral lipsticks - They feel amazing but don't stay put for very long. 

 - The baked eyeshadow. Just didn't work. I have heard that you can use them better if you use wet brushes. 

 - liquid eyeliners - just mediocre. 

 - liquid PEN eyeliners - they are okay if you can do your line in one go, If you have to go back, the line just will not stay put. sticks to the pen and pulls up. 

 - Essential lipstick - I've had one of these break on me. That sucked. And they don't wear very long. But good color, smooth finish, pleasant to wear. 

*The Wonderful... *

 - Mineral infused face primer... smooth, slightly shimmery, no zits! 

 - HD blush... used well and it is AWESOME. Stays put, great pigmentation. 
 - Lip exfoliator - sugary, mmm... does it's job. 

 - All of the black brushes. 

 - mineral eye primer, fantastic. Love it. no down side. 

 - eye primer - the not mineral one is also good, but the mineral one lasts longer. 

 - Chubby lip crayons - I love lip crayons and these are lovely. Smooth, pleasant smell/taste and great colors. The color doesn't last forever when applied, but the application is enjoyable so I don't mind. 

 - Studio matte lip color - lasts and looks beautiful, good colors too. Though be careful on the website, they don't get the colors right on there.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Jan 1, 2014)

I haven't been a big fan of the ELF makeup itself.  But I have a couple of their brushes, and they're really great.  Their blush brush is just the right size for me - I have a really small face, so bigger blush brushes make me look like a clown.  Small brushes just put tight little streaks on my cheekbones. The ELF blush brush is the perfect size for me, the bristles hold up really well, and I've had no shedding.  And for the price, I can stock up so that I always have a clean one in my rotation.

Also, their contour eye brush makes a great blending brush - again, even out of my better brushes, the ELF one is my favorite.  So yeah, not crazy about their makeup, but I love their brushes.


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 2, 2014)

I love elf products and I have tried a lot as well. Here are my thoughts on the best and worst.

Best:

- Flawless Finish Foundation: This foundation doesn't get enough love. It gives a nice, natural and a bit dewy finish. Lasts all day and feels light. I wish it was more yellow for my undertone though, but it works. The downside is that it contains mineral oil. 

- Studio Blushes: I have candid coral and it gives me a nice glowy look in natural lighting. It's a bit of gold/pink. Don't buy the fuchsia fusion though. I made a mistake and bought a blush full of thick glitter. Ugh.

- Eyebrow Kit: I use this everyday for my brows and mostly the wax side. The powder side makes my brow looks red for some reason.

- Eyeshadow Duos: My fav is the berry mix color. Use it for my everyday look. 

Worst:

- Baked Blush: Got the darkest color in rich rose and it does not show up as a blush. I dig into the product and still nothing. I also have light skin so I donâ€™t see why that should be a problem. Also the color looks like a bronzer with some orange in it. It does not perform as a blush. Maybe a highlighterâ€¦

- All Over Color Stick: It sucks and I donâ€™t understand the concept of this.

- Mascaras: All of their mascara sucks. I tried the lengthening&amp;volumizing one and tossed it in the trash. It does nothing for the lash and is really gooey out the bottle. Gross.

- Essential Lipsticks: Iâ€™ve only tried the red one and it is very messy to work with. Also have a pink one, but it makes my lips look super weird.

The rest of the products are not the best, or worst. Or some that I havenâ€™t tried.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 2, 2014)

I got the brushes and the primer/plumper in my stocking. The brushes are such a steal! But both the primer/pumper have come detached from the stick and are now just sitting on top of it. I'm not going to complain since my husband only spent a few bucks on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lanaturner (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, About a year ago, I was excited about trying Elf products, mostly the ones EmilyNoel suggested on her youtube site. As for the coconut body moisturizer cloths, I did get them and they worked a little but not enough to fully moisturize or rather properly moisturize. The scent was ok and after reading the reviews, I was ready for it to be magnificent. As for the other items I bought from Elf, they were mostly disappointing; the blemish powder with brush caused more blemishes and worsened the one I had. However, one decent item was the Mineral Powder Cleanser which you mix with a little water and are able to wash your face pretty thoroughly within 30 seconds. I would recommend that one product and it cost $5.

The Elf brushes have appeared to lessen in quality. I stocked up on my favorites and they were obviously altered to make them even cheaper-quality since becoming so popular.

The lipsticks and glosses were low quality and coverage was chaulky just not up to par.

I am a MUA so I am extra picky. Plus I am 50 yrs old and am always looking for anti-aging products and skincare mixed with cosmetics like Tarte, IT Cosmetics and Josie Maran and I'm also crazy for Mally Beauty. If I was in my early 20s and broke, I would probably try to find decent products on Elf but at this point, after spending around $100 in the last 2 years, I really am NOT impressed. Hope this advice helps. Happy New Year!


----------



## jaylilee (Jan 3, 2014)

I have their baked eyeshadow in bark, which i quite like, but that's the only one from the baked eyeshadow range that I've tried. I absolutely hate their brushes...yuck. Have one blush that I haven't even worn because I think I might have grabbed a "too-light-for-me" one.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jan 10, 2014)

I've purchased face and eye brushes, lip gloss, HD blush, powder blush and blush/contour sets, tinted moisturizer, setting mist, brow gel, face primer and cream eye shadows. The only things I really liked were their $1 eye shadow brushes and cream eye shadows. I want to like their products but I haven't had good luck with them.


----------



## jellybeanjean (Jan 11, 2014)

I like the blush/bronzer combo in Turks and Calicos, and the studio brushes... especially the angled blush brush and pointed foundation brush which i use for contouring. Not too keen on much else - and I have tried A LOT of their products.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 12, 2014)

Good: Mineral eye shadows, HD Setting Powder, their new Moisturizing lipsticks, HD blushes, studio blushes and their $1 eyelashes

Bad: any of their lip glosses, blush and bronze duo (the one that's suppose to be a dupe for NARS laguna/orgasm), color correcting powder


----------



## LillyT (Jan 12, 2014)

The coverage and finish of the Flawless Finish Foundation is pretty decent. The intense fragrance has become a bit too much for me though and I doubt I will be repurchasing.


----------



## EssieBabe (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a few ELF faves!

If you can still find them at target, their holiday collection 30 eyeshadow palette is AMAZING. I have the one that has the green shadows in it, and it's so beautiful.  Super pigmented! I was shocked! 

I also like their baked eyeshadows if used wet or over a base. (I use maybelline color tattoos.)

Their Golden bronzer is beautiful as well!  I love some of their brushes but they fell apart more quickly than other brands.


----------



## angie828 (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is a list of the best ELF products.  I have tried them out and they really are great. Some of the best ELF products ever.

http://www.ranker.com/list/the-best-elf-products/angie828


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 4, 2014)

I love elf products. I always order their primers in bulk and certain lip glosses. I love giving them as gifts and my friends are always blown away. I spend more money than I would like to admit on makeup!! Ridiculous amounts where my fiancÃ© has actually set me on a $500 a month budget (and that's hard for me to stay under!!) Back to the point: I have bad hormonal acne and tons of dark scarring because of trying out different birth control methods. I have tried bare minerals, Smash Box CC and BB cream, all of Mac foundations, cover sticks under layers of primer under layers of building foundation and I either looked cakey, a little off my color or my scars just showed right through. Exhausted from trying almost everything in sephora and Bloomingdales beauty department, I purchased ELF's maximum coverage concealer in sand as an impulse buy back in December when buying stocking stuffers for friends. I wish I tried it back them! I didn't even remember buying it until last week when I ran out of my concealer. I reluctantly put it on, thinking I would be overly disappointed, until I made it to sephora later in the day. Not only did I use only a dime sized amount (I always mix with my smash box primer) but it went on smooth and didn't show any of my fine lines. Best part? IT ACTUALLY WORKS AND LASTS ALL DAY!!! This container of $3 concealer works better than all mine combined (pricing between $30-$70!!!!!!) A lot of ELF's products are just your normal drug store makeup, but I am forever sold on this concealer!!!! And I've gotten so many more compliments on my skin and use less makeup everyday helps my skin breathe better and it's looking a lot better. Very pleased!!!


----------



## tsunamiqueen (Apr 4, 2014)

I love ELF, although their blushes aren't the best with a good primer you can make almost any eyeshadow look amazing. Their brushes are great for price. I don't like the lipgloss it's really sticky, the blush shampoo was great but I think I might stick to baby shampoo. The liner gel is the best I have in my kit and I always use that in clients as i find it gldes on really smoothly and I like the longer brush from elf as it has the angle on it which makes it so much easier!


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 4, 2014)

@Jaime Kaiser I just bought the concealer today after I read your review on here. Due to genetics I have terrible under-eye area...it looks grayish-purple most of the time like I'm exhausted or something and it's really hard to cover up. I'm hoping this will work... we'll see lol.


----------

